# Fulfillment that offers Bar Coding Services



## Clayton23 (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone know of a company that provides fulfillment services for printed and embroidered products and offers bar code labeling?

We're looking for someone who take care of our normal fulfillment needs, but in addition is able to print and attach bar code labels on our products.

If a company ISNT out there that does that, how do we go about getting bar codes for our products? What type of tools/software do we need?


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

This is the company

GS1 US - Corporate Home Page

They will tell you everything. It is so expensive to do the barcoding. They base it on how many items you have how many styles and sizes and it adds up quick.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Can you tell us why you need barcoding? Maybe there is an alternative solution.


----------



## Clayton23 (Oct 21, 2008)

Our customers would like us to put their SKU numbers on their products so when they get them, they can just scan them and put them in the appropriate areas in their inventory warehouses.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There seems to be a ton of free barcode generation software online. What about creating your own on Avery labels?


----------

